# Eheim Quick Vac Pro - Best equipment purchase ever!



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Hoping not to sound like an advertisement; I wanted to share my joy with my fellow BCA members.

A while ago, I saw the Eheim Quick Vac Pro gravel vacuum at a LFS, but was taken back by the price...$60!..._To clean my tank!_ _Are they nuts!!!_

Every week as I was changing half the water, all I could think about was the vacuum. The box stated that it cleans your tank, without removing the water. How does that work? Does it really make that much of a difference? It sure seemed easier than carting buckets of water through my house each week. So, I did some research on-line. Positive feedback was everywhere. The only negative review was from someone trying to use it in a terrarium...not enough water for the vacuum to work (_not really what it's intended to do_). After reading so many "pros" and no "cons" that _I _would count, I broke down about three or four months ago and bought one.

All I can say is, "Best $$ I've ever spent on my tank!"

Its a 55g planted tank with 30-tetra (3 varieties), 2-whiptail pleco, and 2-bristlenose pleco, 10-shrimp, 6-assassin snails - well stocked; running two size-4 sponge filters and a powerhead - that's it. Once or twice a week (when I remember) 5 - 10 minutes is spent vacuuming the gravel. The water parameters are tested weekly and I haven't had to do a water change yet! Its super easy to use and clean. Fits easily between plants and driftwood. Best of all, no more spilled water! So awesome; I had to share :lol:

I'll take some fresh pictures and post them soon...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

nice endorsement...I will look into this...who sells them?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i seen this thing a few months ago and wondered. do you plan to do no water changes anymore ? Here is a video for others to see. Cheers


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

The nice folks at J&L ordered mine for me. I'm not sure if they have decided to stock them regularly though. Originally saw it at a big box chain pet store 



djamm said:


> nice endorsement...I will look into this...who sells them?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

But you still need to change your water to get rid of nitrate, dissloved organic, and replenish trace and mineral and such, do you?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! I think these are a newer version of the Ehiem sludge extractor if I am not mistaken. They were out ages ago but never took off, partly due to their price, hopefully they have come down a bit with this newer version.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> But you still need to change your water to get rid of nitrate, dissloved organic, and replenish trace and mineral and such, do you?


I am sure you do still need water changes; although this might change the frequency required...this is just to get rid of the excess waste that fish produce...

Cheers and thanks for the info...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So it's a dustbuster?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

From quick google bigger particles of waste it works perfect on, but can cause water to become cloudy due to small particles going right through the filter, looks nice though


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sold! 
I think this would be a time saver, just pop it in, clean the gravel not as much water changes... Prefect for the shrimp tanks! Mmm.. Christmas present...... .....


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

The smaller particles to make it through the filter, but the power head pushes that to the sponge filters... cloud is gone in 15 minutes!



kacairns said:


> From quick google bigger particles of waste it works perfect on, but can cause water to become cloudy due to small particles going right through the filter, looks nice though


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Eventually, I'm sure I'll need to do another water change. However, it sure isn't weekly  Its been over three months since my last water change and my nitrates are at 4 - 5 ppm - nothing excessive.

In response to Fish Rookie: As far as the trace minerals, the water can be "topped up" with little effort. That freshens things up. The vacuum also removes the dissolved organics.



djamm said:


> I am sure you do still need water changes; although this might change the frequency required...this is just to get rid of the excess waste that fish produce...
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the info...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Very cool*

I like it, christmas is coming.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Laurie, u should get me one and then ill get you one.. lol...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL ya ! right, hey it's not Xmas yet.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

very cool idea just for cleaning up to make the tank look good without doing a whole water change


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Did a equipment review a while back on one of these, cant seem to locate it here anywhere.Its a great product and worth a purchase if you ask me.Will list a few pros and cons for everyone here as per my experience with it.

Pro's: Built strong and put together well, no flimsy parts,strong motor and surrounding housing around it, removable mesh netting/box unit easy to clean, batteries were included if i recall cant remember, parts can come apart easy to clean, length of the cleaner is decent, its German made and an Eheim

Con's: Quite pricey(bought mine from pets&ponds) went around 60 and up, perfect for smaller setups, larger aquariums your outta luck, cleaning sand substrate with it will be a head ache and it sucks up quite a bit i tell you, uses quite a bit of battery life you will notice this soon enough,plastic part at the end will scratch easily if used roughly

That's all i can remember for now!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bought mine over a year ago near BellisFair - Petco or PetsMart. I think it was under $50. Love it. Used it not so much for gravel vac but to clean gunk settled on top.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So why am I not surprised you have one, what do you think is it worthwhile getting one for bottom cleaning of large ditris junk only?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I think it is a neat tool to have for cleaning the bottom of the substrate, but I will still do my water change as usual. May be change my water after I use this to vacuum the substrate. There are so much junk deep under the gravel this seem to be able to get them out in the open so they can be removed with a water change. JMO.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried one on my small tank but at the time it was a 33 gallon soooo.....i still have it in a box some where .
the thing I liked is you could do clean-ups between water changes.I would hesitate to use it in lieu of them.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

With this specific tool, it only does half the job and a water change or other maintenance is still required.One thing i just remembered guys, with substrates 3' plus this vac will not do well, and its power is pretty much useless.Ive tried it several times, and other users have mentioned the same.What i did most of the time was hover the surface and go maybe an 1' down to get to its true potential.



Fish rookie said:


> I think it is a neat tool to have for cleaning the bottom of the substrate, but I will still do my water change as usual. May be change my water after I use this to vacuum the substrate. There are so much junk deep under the gravel this seem to be able to get them out in the open so they can be removed with a water change. JMO.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I like to change my water and my fish/plants love it. I never tried or even seen this in person but from the video it seems like it is more powerful than a traditional vacuum so it can suck out more than what a regular vacuum can. That seems to be a benefit. However, the dirty water that are sucked out will remain in the water column while in a traditional vacuum it will be replaced so with this tool water is pretty much the same except some big particules have been machnically filtered out, is that right?

If my understanding of water change is correct, this cannot replace water change at all because although the water column might look "clear" but your water is not as clean as when you perform a water change. You still have accumalated nitrate in your water; you do nto get the same amount of trace and mineral and air that you get when you perform a water change; this cannot reset your water parameters for you a water change can; lastly, water change on a regular basis can also help fish to grow and is better for plants. You are just re-cycling your existing tank water again and again with some mechanical filtration if you only use this tool and do not actually do a water change. 

It kind of reminds me of working in a room with no wondow with only an airfilter that keeps recycling the air again and again--this surely is not the same as working in a room with windows with fresh air, is it? 

If someone gives this to me for Christmas I will use it but still do my regular water change just the way I always do.

If the substrate is very thick is it even a good idea to get those stuff out I am not too sure. LOL

Out of curiosity, if someone uses a sand substrate will sand passes back out of the filter or will they all be trapped?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I just tested this out. As for not having the power others mentioned ask my large female betta that I had to put down just now. As I lifted up the suction tube the betta swam through the log and was about 2 inches away from vac. It got sucked right up the tube into the propeller that has nothing blocking it and had its mouth ripped off.

I noticed a few downsides to it. I have a 29g bow front with black eco-complete substrate

- nothing to block fish/gravel stuff you don't want to get at the propeller from getting at it.

- Have to use the extension because substrate easily gets sucked up into 

- Very mucky water if you've never used it before. I usually do half tank gravel vac per week or a quick full every 2nd week. I guess this just shows how much is being left behind but as the water is cloudy it is showing that this isn't able to clean it up either.

- As the vac traps more debris you need to turn the vac canister on its side to drain the water from it so you can go clean it, releasing sludge from the walls of the vac and some of it getting pushed back out into tank. Would suggest having a bucket with you so you can pull the canister off and move with a bucket to the sink so you don't risk putting any of what you are cleaning back in the tank.

- The smaller pieces of the substrate are not heavy enough to stay down in the tank and with the power of the vacuum collect in the canister as well, making you have to dump out the debris in the garbage and banging the filter off so you aren't putting that stuff in your sewage lines to collect over time.

Oh well promised my son we would buy a new betta to keep the last one company when we got back from vacation. Guess I have to buy two now ;(


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Wow no guard for the impeller that's a joke. sorry for your loss kacairns. Thanks everyone for the info. i know i wont buy one. Cheers


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, kacairns. I never noticed that the impeller was so easily accessible and unprotected.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had this unit for a while now and use it regularly to remove detritus from my 2 tanks. As others have said, its no substitute for WC, but it is nice for those who want to keep their substrate clean and tidy. Also very handy as I'm not using my Python style gravel vac anymore. Those things worked well but I always found that they waste a lot of clean water to create the siphon and the draining is very slow. I'm positive that they use more water to create the siphon than the amount that it is able to drain in the same time. Anyways, now I just use a hose to drain and fill and its way faster with no waste. The Eheim unit lets me take out the detritus easily and quickly. The design of the impeller is actually kinda cool even though it may cause some unintentional fatalities of small fish. I've had it happen to myself with a little tetra. The impeller is actually a magnet with a channel cut in it and creates the suction while it spins around another magnet that has the motor. I'm not an engineer so I'm just trying to describe it as simple as possible. LOL. The water and waste is drawn through the impeller area and is pushed up into the strainer section. I think if they screened off the impeller, it just wouldn't work. This design allows you to remove quite large pieces of stuff. I've even had tiny pieces of driftwood get through when I thought it would jam the impeller. For what it is it works fairly well and if you find it on sale, even better. I think I bought it at Petsmart in the states for like $40.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

The betta was fairly big only the very tip of its mouth was able to hit the impeller which is why it didn't stop and was able to tear it off. To give people a idea the opening to the impeller or maybe better called impaler is about the size of a penny/dime and about 1 inch long before the impeller. Even if it had like a 1/4 grate over it or something even finer would work for what it is picking up. Unless someones rabbit has been using the fish tank as a bathroom


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

As always, I'm still undecided. Luke78 mentions it's a bother with sand substrates. 

Luke,

Is it a major hassle or do you just have to be carefull and empty it out more offten than gravel? 

Have to admit, moving that amount of sludge through a filter will leave a stack of dead batteries. I estimate 20 min on my large tanks and 10 on my smaller ones so about an hour a week, so 4 batteries amonth.Does that sound about right to you folks who are using this.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

As always, I'm still undecided. Luke78 mentions it's a bother with sand substrates. 

Luke,

Is it a major hassle or do you just have to be carefull and empty it out more offten than gravel? 

Have to admit, moving that amount of sludge through a filter will leave a stack of dead batteries. I estimate 20 min on my large tanks and 10 on my smaller ones so about an hour a week, so 4 batteries amonth.Does that sound about right to you folks who are using this.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think we have remember this is designed as a spot clean up tool to get rid of detris and junk on top of the gravel or sand or within the top inch of whatever substrate you are using. Regular water changes should be done as always. As for the battery thing why not use rechargeables, I think I'll look into getting one.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Costco sells the Eneloop (Sanyo Eneloop) rechargable batteries. They work great, hold a good charge and recharge fast; we rarely buy or use non-rechargeable batteries now.

I'm seriously looking at the Quick Vac as a way to vacuum the substrate and pick up the pleco and goldfish poop during the weekly water changes.Right now I use a 1" hose to drain the tanks directly outside, but to effectively vacuum the substrate I have to resort to a siphon and buckets, which takes way more time and spillage. This would let me vacuum first, then just drain the dirty/cloudy water in the tank directly outside right away. No more buckets! No more mess! No more sucking up fishy water to get the siphon going! Happier fishkeeper!

For an impeller guard, I'd do the same thing that I do with the siphon/drain hose in smaller fish tanks: just rubber band coarse gauze over the opening. Poop goes through, fish stay out. Simple and cheap!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Elle, no need for me to reinvent the wheel on the intake so will borrow your suggesting and save my fish so they can live another day.

Now I just need to find a place to get another good looking female betta, ipu stock was rather bleek looking in burnaby the other night


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

OK, I just ordered one of these from J&L. $60, arrives in 2 weeks.

Yay!!!!!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone gar one that they are not using. I am planning on getting one today. 

Let me know,

Colin


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, I emailed eheim right after the incident with the betta biting the dust, about the issue with fish being able to be sucked up into the impellar and suggesting it might be a idea to design it so there was a mesh or something on it as others have done this too. I didn't even get a auto-response or anything from them.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

cheaper in the States huh, better make the trip down there. 
You could almost make a fish stopper, not at the tip of it but maybe 1-2 inches up the tube so it will still be effective at digging into the gravel.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Just so everyone knows, I emailed eheim right after the incident with the betta biting the dust, about the issue with fish being able to be sucked up into the impellar and suggesting it might be a idea to design it so there was a mesh or something on it as others have done this too. I didn't even get a auto-response or anything from them.


were you not able to stop the vac in time?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I stopped it rather quickly but even going around once or twice is more then enough to do major damage to a fish. It took out a good chunk off the tip of its mouth in that couple of spins


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am quite surprised this occurred while doing your maintenance, i used mine with large discus,various tetras, and a whole bunch of plecos and cories.Granted they all hated it when i did my work, never had a loss at all.I guess every situation is unique or different.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I spent sometime thinking about the pros and cons of this product after going to see it at Petsmart. I think it was in around $70. After careful deliberation, I've decided not to buy one for the reason's below:

Pros:
1) Still like the idea and would be great to have for in between water changes.

Cons
1) I am worried about the particles being too small to be caught by the "stock mesh".
2) The way it was built, I cannot change the meshing to something finer even if I wanted.
3) For that price, It should not need to be modded.
4) I think I can make something that more suits my needs.
5) One size of vacuum tube doesn't work for my multi sized tank setups.
6) Can't double as a water change device.
7) As others have mentioned it may lack power or stamina for longer vacuums.
8) Something breaks in it and you've got to replace the whole unit if it isn't under warranty.

Here is the skinny. I will be building my own. The first one will be wall plug in type. If I need more portability, I'll make it work with batteries. Either way I'll be making one prototype. My goal is to make it flexible, effective, and cost effective. Meaning it must cost equal to or less than the store bought version. I mean to be honest if the one I saw in the store could do what I wanted it to, I was going to buy right there and then. It couldn't so I'll make one that does. $70 or less is the goal.


Wish me luck.

PS I'll even throw a fish guard on it!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Just picked mine up today, going to put it to work tonight! Will let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Please do. My project got lost in the mass of projects I currently have going. 

Lost, but not forgotten.

C


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, it works OK. It's fine for picking up lighter debris and quick cleanups, but I still use the gravel vac and bucket for heavier cleanup. It does work really well for picking up crud off the sand.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, the gravel vac is still the best method as it takes the detritus straight out of the tank. The Eheim is great to pick up stuff off the surface, especially larger pieces. For those of you that like to keep their substrate spotless, its a good tool. I use mine every time before WC in my tanks.



Elle said:


> Well, it works OK. It's fine for picking up lighter debris and quick cleanups, but I still use the gravel vac and bucket for heavier cleanup. It does work really well for picking up crud off the sand.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got one for a gift. Really like it. I find it can deep clean gravel just fine. Recommend it for sure.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

*New Eheim Gravel Vacuum*

My Bday is still a ways off but I got an Eheim toy today and my Momma cover it.

I got an Eheim, electric (battery operated) gravel vacuum! I had fun vacuuming my plants and wood, which is half the reason I got it. Seriously awesome for the 16 gallon. I can thouroughly clean without loosing half or more of the water every week. Going to do the 30 gal tomorrow.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

If you want a good planted tank I suggest to use the new battery operated gravel vac very little. That stuff your taking away is gold for plants.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got one!! love it for my smaller aquariums


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hollyhawk said:


> My Bday is still a ways off but I got an Eheim toy today and my Momma cover it.
> 
> I got an Eheim, electric (battery operated) gravel vacuum! I had fun vacuuming my plants and wood, which is half the reason I got it. Seriously awesome for the 16 gallon. I can thouroughly clean without loosing half or more of the water every week. Going to do the 30 gal tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else have one? What do you think so far?


Just wanted to let you know I merged your thread into an existing thread with the same topic.
Reason being: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/problems-complaints-suggestions-48/bca-search-function-55890/


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks!

I tend to over feed and my plants have taken over they have grown too much. Being able to give them a vacuum instead of swishing around a net is a great thing for me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice to get a thanks  lol I was going to just post the link to this thread, to your thread, then thought you might appreciate this way better as it brings this thread back up with the large amount of feedback. So thanks for your post as it was a good reason to bring a review thread about a good product back to the top for others, Including yourself... to view. As for the link I did ad..that was more so for others/everyone to see as it needed some views lol glad you didn't take offense to it as others might have.

As for the product, I hear it is a great one and just may have to invest in one myself


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

*Eheim Vacuum Challenge*

So I was thinking about the sucking up of fish dilema. What ever those plastic covers are called for water intake lines for filters....

If we could find one that fits into the Eheim vacuum, a person could just use that to keep fish safe. So the Marineland Eclipse 3 (30 gal) does not fit (too big), nor does the Eheim Ecco Pro Easy 60 2234 (too small).

Any one else including merchants up for this challenge?

I am wondering if any other of the Eheim filter water intake covers would fit?


----------

